# "brewbuilder" Discussion Thread



## SJW (10/8/12)

http://www.ubrew.com.au
Just wondering who has used Brewbuilder and what recipes you have used?
I have brewed all of the Sierra Nevada recipes and they are crackers. It would take me a life time to brew everything in the database so it may be worth posting your results of different brews.
Also might be worth posting any tips or tricks when designing custom brews?

Steve


----------



## Brewman_ (10/8/12)

Hi Steve,

I have brewed a few off brewbuilder.
The Hobgoblin is very good. Side by side with the bottled version was very close, not the same, and not better or worse, just a touch different. Made it straight off the recipe there. And I would make it slightly differently next time - but changes in process rather than recipe.
The Porter was good also.
Funny thing is besides that I have made a lot of beer off that tool, but have mostly done my own thing, and that is what I like, a starting point and I go from there.

Fear_n_loath


----------



## Judanero (10/8/12)

I've done a few off there that have turned out to be crackers, most recently a Benchmark American brown ale.. it was bloody beautiful!


----------



## SJW (21/8/12)

I picked up an Endeavour Pale Ale brew today. I have never used Galaxy before so the late additions in this recipe sound interesting.
Also got another Sudwerk Marzen. This has become a constant beer on tap at my place now. Great beer, very easy drinking. I tweak the hops a little for a bit more kick.


----------



## adraine (21/8/12)

I'm new to AG and I'd be lost without this (or brewmate) & marks help.I've brewed the Dr Smurtos GA and I love it. LC Bright ale is bubbling away in the bucket as we speak. Very excited to try it.Cheers ad


----------



## Harry Volting (22/8/12)

+1 The Benchmark American Brown Ale Recipe. 
I set some bottles aside for the NSW comp and really had a hard time sending them.
Harry


----------



## Batz (22/8/12)

Whenever I have used it I've found the recipes to be excellent, I love the way it's tailored to my 50lt BM.

'Budweiser Czech Budvar' cracker of a lager this one!

Thanks to Mark for the program :beerbang: 

batz


----------



## Malted (22/8/12)

I highly reccommend the Fat Tyre Amber Ale - it is a terrific brew. With some Fuggles plugs in a hopback it is a spectactular brew.


----------



## doon (22/8/12)

Is there a specific thing you enter for braumeisters to get correct recipe


----------



## adz1179 (22/8/12)

I'm planning the brewdog punk IPA at the moment. May change the hop combo to what is showing on brew builder (anyone have any good combo's for this?). This will be my first crack at a brew builder recipe will follow up with the results in a few weeks.


----------



## Batz (22/8/12)

doon said:


> Is there a specific thing you enter for braumeisters to get correct recipe




I think Mark sets it up for you.


----------



## Bribie G (22/8/12)

When I visited Mark last year he had a massive "encyclopedia" of recipes that Brewbuilder is based on - apparently you can buy it from wherever for a few hundred dollars (why bother when Mark puts it out gratis) but they are all well researched and authentic "clones" of nearly every popular beer on the market. 

I'll be getting onto the system when I move down that-a-way-ish next Month and get the packs made up for specific brews where I don't need a whole sack of Wey - for example - but wouldn't mind a faithful Oktoberfest or an Alt once or twice a year.


----------



## doon (22/8/12)

yeah i have it set up, i guess i must of sent through that i had a 20l to him


----------



## dicko (22/8/12)

Hi Guys,

I have sent an email off to Mark but I was wondering when completing the application form does "kettle loss" mean boil off or loss to trub, chiller etc?

Cheers


----------



## Weizguy (22/8/12)

dicko said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have sent an email off to Mark but I was wondering when completing the application form does "kettle loss" mean boil off or loss to trub, chiller etc?
> 
> Cheers


It's the loss in the kettle, after you run off your wort, so trub/chiller etc losses after the boil.

HTH


----------



## Batz (22/8/12)

Harry Volting said:


> +1 The Benchmark American Brown Ale Recipe.
> I set some bottles aside for the NSW comp and really had a hard time sending them.
> Harry




OK I'll give it a crack tomorrow. 


batz


----------



## bigfridge (22/8/12)

I am new to BrewBuilder™

But where can I set it to allow me to make a 1000 IBU beer  

The best that I can get to is around half that number


----------



## Batz (22/8/12)

bigfridge said:


> I am new to BrewBuilder
> 
> But where can I set it to allow me to make a 1000 IBU beer
> 
> The best that I can get to is around half that number


----------



## dicko (22/8/12)

Les the Weizguy said:


> It's the loss in the kettle, after you run off your wort, so trub/chiller etc losses after the boil.
> 
> HTH



Thanks Les all sorted now.

Cheers


----------



## humulus (22/8/12)

Ordered the St bernardus 12 off brewbuilder,for my 20l B.M.Been in the bottle around 2.5mths now,cracked one the other night......bloody lovely :icon_drool2:


----------



## bigfridge (22/8/12)

humulus said:


> Ordered the St bernardus 12 off brewbuilder,for my 20l B.M.Been in the bottle around 2.5mths now,cracked one the other night......bloody lovely :icon_drool2:



This is an example of how dedicated Mark is - he sources the commercial example and researches the history and production methods of the beer.

We were over at the shop today judging the last of the NSW beers and were struggling with the Dark Strong Belgians - mark popped the cap on a bottle of St bernardus 12 (which is one of the stated commercial examples) to give us a reference point.

"This is why we brew ... " he was heard to mutter into the vouminous foam head ....

Enjoy your version ....

Dave


----------



## SJW (22/8/12)

Have done the Fat Tire and Benchmark Brown, while they were good brews I think my taste buds have been ruined by too many big IIPA's and APA's. The hop bite was not there for me.


----------



## Batz (23/8/12)

SJW said:


> Have done the Fat Tire and Benchmark Brown, while they were good brews I think my taste buds have been ruined by too many big IIPA's and APA's. The hop bite was not there for me.




Really?

I'm mashing the brown now, perhaps up the cascade?

batz


----------



## geneabovill (23/8/12)

Just legged the Fat Tyre. I set it 40lt, boiled it down to 35 or so, 1.061 OG, and dry hopped some citra. For an Amber Ale, it's the best IPA I've ever tasted.


----------



## Dane_wk (23/8/12)

buying a few of the brewbuilder recipes for my next batches. Thinking of getting the endeavor amber ale, Dogfish head 60min IPA and the golden galaxy wheat ale. Anybody tried these recipes?


----------



## geneabovill (23/8/12)

I put an order in for the endeavor for pickup tomorrow. I'll be brewing this weekend. I think I changed it slightly, though, from memory. I'll let you know if you like.


----------



## SJW (10/9/12)

I am drinking the Brewbuilder Endeavour now....WOW. its great. I think it will be my new house APA for a while.
I brewed the Grolsch on the weekend. Will let u know how it turns out, but I will never use rice again in a BM. I just boiled the rice the night before and added it to the mash but it was just one big conjelled mass. Should of done a little part cereal mash with it.


----------



## geneabovill (10/9/12)

The Endeavour (AKA Invasion Ale), is in the keg. Tasted good outta the fermenter. All the flavored I expect from an APA. Nice poss yellow color and nice attenuated to 75ish.

I cheated and made a slurry off the old US05 cake, which kick started the ferment off nicely.


----------



## kelbygreen (10/9/12)

I have brewed many from brewbuilder and all have been good even the budget ones mark has with cheap great are good so no complaints here.


----------



## sp0rk (6/11/12)

Am i missing something?
i signed up for brewbuilder on mark's site, but haven't gotten an email back and can't see anything on the site to get to it


----------



## Batz (6/11/12)

sp0rk said:


> Am i missing something?
> i signed up for brewbuilder on mark's site, but haven't gotten an email back and can't see anything on the site to get to it




Helps if you are one of Marks customers.


----------



## warra48 (6/11/12)

sp0rk said:


> Am i missing something?
> i signed up for brewbuilder on mark's site, but haven't gotten an email back and can't see anything on the site to get to it



I'm not sure I ever got a confirming email, but I know I am a member of the site and, of course, a customer of MHB.

All I do is to go to his website, http://www.ubrew.com.au/web/index.asp, Login in the Member Login, and click on Open BrewBuilder in the Member box.
It should open up for you.
Then, in the right hand side of the BrewBuilder page you'll see Ubrew's list. Click on the little arrow at the right hand side of the empty box, and a list should pop up.
Simply select the recipe you are interested in.
Click to highlight, and click load. 
Then it should open for you.
Repeat the last two steps for further recipes.

Not the most intuitive of sites, but it works well. Some great and proven recipes there.


----------



## Spiesy (6/11/12)

Just signed up. It logged me in automatically, but there is no "Open BrewBuilder" option in the Member Box, as outlined by warra, above.

Have since logged out and logged back in, but alas, not option to enter the BrewBuilder part of the site... odd.


----------



## sp0rk (6/11/12)

yep, same for me
no brewbuilder option


----------



## humulus (6/11/12)

SJW said:


> I am drinking the Brewbuilder Endeavour now....WOW. its great. I think it will be my new house APA for a while.
> I brewed the Grolsch on the weekend. Will let u know how it turns out, but I will never use rice again in a BM. I just boiled the rice the night before and added it to the mash but it was just one big conjelled mass. Should of done a little part cereal mash with it.



O.T.....SJW have used rice in my 20l B.M. Cooked it the night before and stirred it through the mash,no dramas.Dunno maybe it more arse than class for me,that's the way it usually goes! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (6/11/12)

Spiesy said:


> Just signed up. It logged me in automatically, but there is no "Open BrewBuilder" option in the Member Box, as outlined by warra, above.
> 
> Have since logged out and logged back in, but alas, not option to enter the BrewBuilder part of the site... odd.






sp0rk said:


> yep, same for me
> no brewbuilder option




I went through this 2 weeks ago, you have to wait until your granted access " approved" to actually use the Brewbuilder software and make an order.

I tried making an order (my first) without using the brewbuilder and was shunned somewhat. Never ended being processed, not much communications so ended up going elsewhere... 

I think the system has potential, but its a bit over complicated if your already using brewing software and just want to make an online order.
In this regard CB and GG ordering system is much more user friendly for online ordering.

I am sure things / experiences would be different if going into the store in person.


----------



## sp0rk (6/11/12)

Oh, going into store is great
Mark is a great guy, and will talk your ear off giving a near endless amount of advice and whatnot
I wish i lived closer so i could actually go back more often


----------



## dicko (7/11/12)

The concept of Brewbuilder is great wether you want to clone a beer as per the database or get the ingredients for your own recipe.
I am keen to use this service to avoid purchases of specialty grain and hops which, quite often sit around the brewery fo far too long and end up being wasted, however, when I use the freight calculator to estimate the total cost of a brew the freight component is absolutely rediculous for an order for a 20 ltre brew from the store to Port Lincoln.
I would be prepared to order multiple packs of recipes if a cheaper form of transport was available.
All that said, it is a great service if you have the ability to walk into the shop or live reasonably close so as to be in a cheap freight zone.
Cheers


----------



## geneabovill (7/11/12)

The only issue I've found with BB (and its my issue - not the software) is that it pays to think and order ahead. 

Now I order Monday or Tuesday for a Friday pick up. Problem solved.

If blokes are having difficulty logging, give Mark a call or go into the shop. Mark or Shaun (spelling) will be happy to help and answer questions.


----------



## sp0rk (7/11/12)

All good, she works now!


----------



## Spiesy (7/11/12)

Yep, me too. Got an email saying it's up and running.

I think it's a great system - but, I don't like any online ordering system that does not quote freight BEFORE finalising an order. You shouldn't have to "commit" to any order without knowing the complete costs involved. Kind of a waste of time for the retailers end, when this could be automated during the purchasing process (check stock availability, add cubic weight and dimensions, punch in postcode, generate freight costs).

Awesome tool, if the freight component was fixed up - it would appeal to a lot more people around the country.


----------



## dicko (7/11/12)

Spiesy said:


> Yep, me too. Got an email saying it's up and running.
> 
> I think it's a great system - but, I don't like any online ordering system that does not quote freight BEFORE finalising an order. You shouldn't have to "commit" to any order without knowing the complete costs involved. Kind of a waste of time for the retailers end, when this could be automated during the purchasing process (check stock availability, add cubic weight and dimensions, punch in postcode, generate freight costs).
> 
> Awesome tool, if the freight component was fixed up - it would appeal to a lot more people around the country.



There is a freight calculator on the web site and when I enter my details for a 5 kg parcel from Newcastle to Port Lincoln it gives me a price of somewhere between $30 and $36.
At that rate if you calculate to a tonne rate and if the parcel travels on a B double with a 40 tonne payload then Fastway make $240,000.00 per truck. (I.m in the wrong business)
The Aus post site is worse, being more expensive and the other one - TNT I think it is, I cant get into because I have to be a customer of theirs to get access.
I want to use the service but I cant justify $30 odd bucks on top of a brew.
If I could get a 5kg parcel for around $10 or say a 25kg parcel for around $50 it would be great.

Cheers


----------



## Spiesy (7/11/12)

dicko said:


> There is a freight calculator on the web site and when I enter my details for a 5 kg parcel from Newcastle to Port Lincoln it gives me a price of somewhere between $30 and $36.
> At that rate if you calculate to a tonne rate and if the parcel travels on a B double with a 40 tonne payload then Fastway make $240,000.00 per truck. (I.m in the wrong business)
> The Aus post site is worse, being more expensive and the other one - TNT I think it is, I cant get into because I have to be a customer of theirs to get access.
> I want to use the service but I cant justify $30 odd bucks on top of a brew.
> ...


to be fair, I have been in contact with Mark and he tells me he does try to source the best rates from about 4 different freight companies - so the calculator you have used is probably "worst case scenario".


----------



## leeboy (7/11/12)

Ordered no problems at all. Fantastic system, fantastic list of recipes if i were that way inclined and great price! Very impressed


----------



## alford_j (7/11/12)

I'm lucky enough to be a local customer of Marks, but I've got to say Brewbuilder is bloody good. I haven't used beersmith for ages. 

The database recipes I've tried have been tops and I can save my own recipes in my profile.

Good work on getting this up Mark!

Alfie


----------



## dicko (8/11/12)

Spiesy said:


> to be fair, I have been in contact with Mark and he tells me he does try to source the best rates from about 4 different freight companies - so the calculator you have used is probably "worst case scenario".


I have used the calculators provided on the website.
With some other suppliers I recieve goods via Aus post and from memory similar weight parcels are a lot cheaper. It may be a capital city thing.
As I said I would be more than happy to use Brewbuilder so if there is a method of freighting my goods that isn't giving me a "worst case scenario" and at the same time give me reasonable freight costs then I would be on it like a fat kid on a Macca.
I am away working at the moment but when I get home I will ring the store and see if Mark might guide me towards a more suitable freight method.

Cheers


----------



## Malted (8/11/12)

dicko said:


> I have used the calculators provided on the website.
> With some other suppliers I recieve goods via Aus post and from memory similar weight parcels are a lot cheaper. It may be a capital city thing.
> As I said I would be more than happy to use Brewbuilder so if there is a method of freighting my goods that isn't giving me a "worst case scenario" and at the same time give me reasonable freight costs then I would be on it like a fat kid on a Macca.
> I am away working at the moment but when I get home I will ring the store and see if Mark might guide me towards a more suitable freight method.
> ...



Even though this is off topic, Mark has said it to me and I am sure he wouldn't mind me saying it; support your locals. This proves to me that Mark has good morals and ethics. Wouldn't frieght be cheaper from Beer Belly or Brew Adelaide? Have you checked out Nige's recipe packs? 
That aside I have got great products, service and advice from Mark.


----------



## Baulko Brewer (14/1/13)

After reading this thread, I signed up for Brewbuilder. I originally ordered four brews for the delivery price of $10 to Sydney!!!.

I did have delivery issues as Mark was under the pump at the time, however, once I received the order, i have been very pleasantly surprised by the ease of using the product. The ingredients quality and process is fantastic.

I am in no means an experienced brewer and always learning, however, new to AG brewers, please take note of this as a testimonial. I would thoroughly recommend using this a way of introducing yourself to AG and understanding the various types of beers available. I have been retiscent to take on beers that require 3 or 4 hops schedules as the price to buy a packet of hops that you may only use once did not do it for me. Buying on Brewbuilder allows you to purchase hops/grain by the gram. Fantastic!!

I have just put the last brew into the fermenter on the weekend and will be ordering another four.

Well done Mark!!


----------

